# Workbench



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Getting Started*

My son and I are finally getting started on our workbench. I have been dreaming of one forever it seems. I originally wanted to collect enough dogwood for the top. But, after a while and a lot of effort I gave up on that. 
Then last year I ran into a guy at the lumber yard that said he had a band saw that he milled lumber with for some local guys. I explained how I liked to do some woodworking and that I would be interested in some walnut or maple. We exchanged numbers and not to long after that he gave me a call.

I ended up with about 200 ft of walnut and 600 ft of pecan that need to be dried. So, while my new buddy Anthony was cutting I got busy figuring how and where to dry this wood. I have read plenty about woodworking and all that goes with it including drying lumber. The problem was that it is a whole lot easier to read about it than it is to actually do it. I decided to build a platform out of some old material from a deck job I had just finished. It is basically an 8×8 deck a foot of the ground with no floor boards. So, that is where all that wood has been sitting for the past year.

Last week I decided to get started. I already knew I wanted to build The Essential Workbench out of FWW with a few changes. I did a lot of research and settled on this one partly because I like the way it looks. The main reason is probably because I feel confident that I can build this one. One of the changes I plan to make is I am going to install a pattern makers vise on it. I don't know that I really will need it but, I plan on only building a workbench once.

.
.








.
.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> My son and I are finally getting started on our workbench. I have been dreaming of one forever it seems. I originally wanted to collect enough dogwood for the top. But, after a while and a lot of effort I gave up on that.
> Then last year I ran into a guy at the lumber yard that said he had a band saw that he milled lumber with for some local guys. I explained how I liked to do some woodworking and that I would be interested in some walnut or maple. We exchanged numbers and not to long after that he gave me a call.
> ...


Saying tuned and awaiting the progress. Take lots of pictures along the way for us and yourself.
Loving the father son projects


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> My son and I are finally getting started on our workbench. I have been dreaming of one forever it seems. I originally wanted to collect enough dogwood for the top. But, after a while and a lot of effort I gave up on that.
> Then last year I ran into a guy at the lumber yard that said he had a band saw that he milled lumber with for some local guys. I explained how I liked to do some woodworking and that I would be interested in some walnut or maple. We exchanged numbers and not to long after that he gave me a call.
> ...


Nice pile of wood! Can't wait to see the final result…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> My son and I are finally getting started on our workbench. I have been dreaming of one forever it seems. I originally wanted to collect enough dogwood for the top. But, after a while and a lot of effort I gave up on that.
> Then last year I ran into a guy at the lumber yard that said he had a band saw that he milled lumber with for some local guys. I explained how I liked to do some woodworking and that I would be interested in some walnut or maple. We exchanged numbers and not to long after that he gave me a call.
> ...


Nice haul of lumber.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Milling the Wood*

I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two. 
.
.








.
.

One of the first things I did was rip all the pieces for the top. I just wanted to see how much wood I needed to bring in. I then ripped and started milling the pieces for the base. After a day or two of working on the base pieces I took a look at the top and some of those started warping on me. I hadn't taken the time to let the wood acclimate because I figured I was only moving the wood about a hundred yards from where it had been for a year. After seeing the warpage (I don't know if that is a word) my son and I quickly jointed, planed and glued the top into four pieces. Man, I hope that doesn't come back to bite me later.
.
.








.
.

After we got the top glued up I went back to the base. It took a lot of time to get all that material glued together. Mainly because I had to take such light passes with the planer. If you have never worked with pecan let me tell you it is just about as hard as hickory.
.
.









My son Levi really helped with all the mill work and stuff. While he is at school I continue with the joinery.
Here I am getting ready to start chopping.
.
.








.
.
I've got my jig ready and away I go.
.
.








.
.

Getting the tenons just right is pretty tedious. (I love it!)
.
.








.
.
Oh so nice!
.
.








.
.
One down FIFTEEN to go.
.
.








.
.
Well that is it. Ya'll are all caught up with me now. Hopefully I will get enough done so that I can post another next week.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


It seems the first photobucket links (of each set posted) aren't working, but the 2nd links do?

I can see that the 'link' part is skewed a bit to the right. Not sure how you can correct that.

Quite a bench you got going there!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


Sorry Clay, I edited so I could see the photos. Hope ypu dont mind. Great project father & son.

Quote

I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.

(I have two different legs here. I had to dbl up because I don't have a lot of clamps.)










One of the first things I did was rip all the pieces for the top. I just wanted to see how much wood I needed to bring in. I then ripped and started milling the pieces for the base. After a day or two of working on the base pieces I took a look at the top and some of those started warping on me. I hadn't taken the time to let the wood acclimate because I figured I was only moving the wood about a hundred yards from where it had been for a year. After seeing the warpage (I don't know if that is a word) my son and I quickly jointed, planed and glued the top into four pieces. Man, I hope that doesn't come back to bite me later.










(Here we are gluing as quick as we can.)

After we got the top glued up I went back to the base. It took a lot of time to get all that material glued together. Mainly because I had to take such light passes with the planer. If you have never worked with pecan let me tell you it is just about as hard as hickory.

(Here are a few of the pieces for the base.)










My son Levi really helped with all the mill work and stuff. While he is at school I continue with the joinery.

(Here I am getting ready to start chopping.)



















(I've got my jig ready and away I go.)










(Getting the tenons just right is pretty tedious. (I love it



















(Oh so nice










(One down FIFTEEN to go.)


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


I took a pecan tree that had fallen down. It was 4' in diameter and 150' tall. I had to cut the tree in half and in 8' lengths to get it on the semi. Pecan to me smells like a horse. I got 400 bf. Let it kiln dry for one month. Then I made a dining room set and 2 bedroom sets. It cost me $8000 to harvest that wood, 1 year to work it. (It chews up bits and blades like nothing) and I sold everything to one customer $58,000. To me, thats not allot of money for all the trouble I went through. It is more profitable to buy the lumber. Good luck with your project.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


Hi Grosa.

How come it cost you so much ($8,000 for 400 bf = $20 / bf)?

Hi Clay.

Keep up the good work. A sturdy, flat and heavy workbench is indispensable if you want to do stuff like you see every day here on LumberJocks. It looks like you're well on your way.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


Thanks for the comments and fixing the pictures! It was getting late last night so I gave up trying to fix it. Can you tell me how you did it so I can get it right next time?


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Milling the Wood*
> 
> I have just started and am already realizing that this is going to take a looong time. This is the first large project I have taken on that requires all the material to be milled. I usually use a good bit of plywood because the real stuff is so expensive. On top of that, when my buddy Anthony asked me what size I wanted I said "just make it all 5/4". I quickly realized how dumb that was 'cause now I have to glue three pieces together for all the leg assemblies instead of two.
> .
> ...


Hi Clay, just send a PM


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*

I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
.
.








.
.
I was concentrating so hard on the thumb nail feet that I didn't notice the tracking on the sander! When I was finished banging my head on the table saw I moved the sander to my shop cart. I guess, on the bright side I didn't have the top milled to the final thickness. It will just have to end up about 1/8" thinner than planned because of my stupid rookie mistake.
.
.








.
.
The base is coming along though. I really like the spalted areas of the pecan.
.
.








.
.
Hopefully I will have enough progress this weekend so I can post another. Also, Thank all of ya'll for helping me get this blog stuff down.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


bummer :-(
but a design change on 1/8 isn´t so bad after all …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Ouch! You are a much bigger person than I. That sander would have been launched into space. Truly sorry. At least it was not to size.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Clay don't feel bad, I've done stupid stuff like that too.

That bench looks like its going to be a real sturdy one when its done though.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


I that is all that happens you are in steller shape. We all have had a brain fart or two.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


If you had not told us, no one would have ever known except you. Of course, we'd keep your secret :'). I learned many mistakes ago that such design opportunities are just a normal part of the development process.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Can't you flip the top over and make the sander damage reside under the bench? On the UP side, you may have started a new trend in belt sander art.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Believe me I wanted to run that stupid sander through the planer!
And, I could have just kept my mouth shut about it. But, after the initial shock I thought it was kinda funny and ya'll might get a kick out of it.
I thought about flipping it over but the other side has some pretty bad knots in it.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


That is beautiful wood, though. It'll look great when finished.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Clay, that mistake is not going to hurt you too bad. I mean 1/8 inch difference will never show up. And just like swirt said, why not just put that on the bottom. I'll tell you what, though, that work bench is coming along and it sure does look like it's going to be a real sturdy bench. Great Work - well, I don't mean great work on the sander gash ;-[ , but on the bench as a whole. ;-)


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *AAAHHH!!! My Top!!!*
> 
> I can't believe what I did. The picture says it all!
> .
> ...


Ha, stick some bubble gum in it and you will never know it was there! lol That is the best way to learn through your mistakes. Better to screw up when you can still hide the goofs rather than when you are almost done and can't hide it. I'll be willing to wager that this will not happen again for a long time!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Dry Fitting the Base*

I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out! 
I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
.
.
I love this about as much as you do.








.
.
It sure is worth it when your done and that tool cuts like it was intended to.








.
.
Here is the one I have been looking for all weekend. (the last one)








.
.
I sure do like the looks of this!








.
.
You know I just had to set the top pieces on it.








.
.
That's it for now.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


Moving right along. When you're finished you won't know how you got along without a good bench


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


looks fantastic. theres something extremely satisfying about putting together a sturdy base like that.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


Hey, that is looking really good.
It will be a fine looking workbench for sure


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


Very nice M&T's. Looks good!

I agree. I'm getting attached to having a good bench. How else you going to hold a piece of wood flat, or on edge?

I'm almost wishing I made it bigger!


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


Clay that looks so sweet. your attention to detail is obvious. Nice work!


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


hey where did you get that honing guide


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Dry Fitting the Base*
> 
> I know I said it would be a while but I just can't stay away. My wife says I am obsessed and she is getting jealous. I have got to get this thing done before she kicks me out!
> I had to work today and didn't think I would get a chance to get to do anything in the shop but luckily I did. I fitted half of the tenons for the stretchers yesterday so I was really itching to finish. The first thing I did was hit the water stones. Man, that pecan is rough on your tools. I am going to have to get everything sharpened when I get done.
> ...


I got it at Woodcraft. I just started building the jig/board that was in fww a couple issues back to go with it.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Completed Base!*

I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.

All the wedges are ready to go.


















Just before the finish goes on we made our mark.









Here's the finish.









Here it is applied.









Here is a close up of the foot.









Hopefully it won't be to long before I can post the top glue up.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


spanking beautiful


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


You and the boy's are doing a bang up job…it going to be family heirloom…enjoyBC


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Can you explain the wedges? I understand that they expand the tenon, but I've never seen such a technique.


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that pecan looks gorgeous. The wedges look really cool in the tenons.
It may be too good to do wood work on….your wife will steal it for the dining room if you are not careful.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Very nice work, and should last a lifetime or two.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys. Believe me I am going to use it.
Ron, I like the look of this joint better than using the bench bolts. The wedges and the tenons are both cut on 5 degrees. Then you drill a hole at the end of the slot so you don't split the stretcher when you drive it home. It makes it permanent for sure and it looks good. Here is a link to the plan http://www.finewoodworking.com/PlansAndProjects/PlansAndProjectsPDF.aspx?id=2882 
Mine is going to be about the same as the plan except I want a pattern makers vise for the front vise and I am going to order the Lie Nielsen version of the end vise.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful bench and I'm going to have to check out this whole series. I don't remember seeing it. Great work.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Lovely.


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


wow that is pretty. I really like the pecan


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely bench.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


really nice


----------



## Aptos_Ron (Dec 13, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Completed Base!*
> 
> I finally got done with the base. When I started I really didn't know how this pecan wood turn out looking when it was finished. I really like it! All the worm holes and spalting really make it unique. I don't think I would want to build a big piece of furniture out of it but as a workbench it's great. Know that the base is done I'm really excited to move on to finishing the top.
> 
> ...


Really beautiful job so far. I really love the wedges, and the wood is spectacular.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gluing the Top*

I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.

The first thing I did was to get the pattern makers vise and a set of square dogs so I could get it laid out the way I needed it to be.









Here are the pieces before I cut the square holes.









This is my TS sled with the 3 degree jig clamped to it.



























Here is the simple jig I made to cut the other grove for the dogs to drop into. 


















I also have round dogs that go with the face vise. This was on the plan but I added a row in the center of the bench. I thought I might use them for hold downs or something.









Here is one of the issues that I ran into. You can see where the row of round dog holes ended up on top of the leg assembly.









This is the other issue. The other leg also ended up where some dogs are. I'm not really worried about it though. I'll just use the short round dogs and make a set of short wooden ones for this row.









It took every clamp that I have. 


















Here it is all stuck together.









I am planning on taking the top to a cabinet shop with a Time Saver close to my house to get it flattened. I hope to be pretty close to being finished by the end of next week. I'll post the results as soon as I can.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


Supper table, and work bench all in one my friend…lol all kidding aside your doing a wonderful job on a family heirloom. This is going to be a beast of a bench, stay safe…BC


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


Wonderful job, thanks for sharing.

I hope to make me on next spring so I will watch your progress.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


Very nice job. I hope you'll continue and show how you mount your vices.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


looks powerful and strong like samson


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


She really is a beaut


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Gluing the Top*
> 
> I thought I would post an update on the bench. It has taken me a while to get the top together because I didn't want to have any mistakes. I'm pretty happy with the results even though I did end up with two issues with the dog holes because of over sight.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain on the dog holes. I discovered that problem when I got my new holdfasts. Drop one in the hole, clunk! It sits there 4in. above the benchtop. <sigh>


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Putting on my pretty skirt*

I thought I would be done by now but between work and waiting on my end vise I haven't got there yet. I have everything as far as I can go, with out the vise. So here is where it's at.

This is the jig I used to cut the tenon on the end of the top.
Before









After









In this shot you can see how I was trying to get as much length out of the top as possible.









Here I have the dado in the skirt before I cut the dove tails.









I spent a lot of time thinking about the dove tail layout and what would look the best. I was limited in what I could do because the top tail had to hide the dado in the skirt. So, in the end I played it safe.

































All I need now is the end vise and I'll be ready to go.









I have run into a problem with the vise and the skirt. I originally ordered the twin screw vise from Lie-Nielsen. With that vise the chain that drives the screws is housed inside the jaw. I don't know why I didn't think of it before but this won't work if you want to have dogs between the screws because they will hit the chain. I called and talked to the guys at Lie-Neilsen and reluctantly canceled my order.

At first I didn't think it would be a big deal because I could just use the Lee Valley vise. But after looking at their web site I see that in order for it to work the skirt has to be 7" because my top is 2-5/8" thick and mine is 5-1/2".

I thought I would laminate a couple strips to the bottom of the skirt to make up the 7" but I really don't like the look. It messes up the look of the dove tails. Here is a picture.

















I was hoping one of you guys have installed one of the Lee Valley vises and can let me know how it went.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Putting on my pretty skirt*
> 
> I thought I would be done by now but between work and waiting on my end vise I haven't got there yet. I have everything as far as I can go, with out the vise. So here is where it's at.
> 
> ...


I installed two of them. Check my blog.

They are very easy to install. The thickness of your side will eat up some of the depth of the vise, so allow for that when determining the size of the throat.

Also, check the requirements for the depth of the back piece. You have a 7 1/2" side, so if the back end takes up 4 inches (I'm guessing here) you'll have 3" extra. In my case, I only had about 2 1/2"! so mine hangs lower than the edge. It still functions as designed.

Probably the hardest part is figuring out where the holes go through the side. Measure 2x, cut once?

Very nice bench btw….


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Putting on my pretty skirt*
> 
> I thought I would be done by now but between work and waiting on my end vise I haven't got there yet. I have everything as far as I can go, with out the vise. So here is where it's at.
> 
> ...


Beastly for sure Senior Oritz, its going to be a wonderful work surface for years to come…great blog enjoy reading…BC


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Putting on my pretty skirt*
> 
> I thought I would be done by now but between work and waiting on my end vise I haven't got there yet. I have everything as far as I can go, with out the vise. So here is where it's at.
> 
> ...


I like it very much! Nice work.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Putting on my pretty skirt*
> 
> I thought I would be done by now but between work and waiting on my end vise I haven't got there yet. I have everything as far as I can go, with out the vise. So here is where it's at.
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking bench! Dovetails are a nice touch.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Installing the end vise*

Well work picked up for a while so I haven't had time to post any progress till now. In this post I will show what I had to do to get the Veritas Twin-Screw vise mounted. I originally was planning on using the Lie-Nielsen Twin-Screw vise but had to change when I realized the dog holes would interfere with the chain. The biggest issue with the change was that the instructions for the Veritas vise said you needed to have 1-1/2" of clearance from the bottom of the top for the receiver nuts to mount in the skirt. When I did the math it would mean that my skirt would have to be 7" tall. That would have been a problem if I hadn't already made the skirt 5-3/4". So I had to cut a grove on the under side of my top along with a couple of pockets in the end to receive the two nuts.

The skirt will act as the rear jaw of the vise. It's just dry fitted on the top so I can layout the holes.









Here it is hard to see but I have all the holes marked and ready to be drilled.









Because of wood movement only the front 3 or 4 inches of the skirt will be glued to the top. I installed two bolts w/round nuts to hold the rest. I first used the drill press to drill the hole in the skirt. Then I put it back on the top and used it to keep the hole in the top square. In this picture the drill bit was to short so I had to take the skirt of then finish the hole.









After I drilled the hole in the end I turned the top over and drilled the holes for the round nuts.









When I was finished using the skirt as a guide I drilled out some wood on either side of the original to allow the top to move. It was a total guess on how much so keep your fingers crossed for me.









I am getting this a little out of order. I built the front vise jaw before I finished the skirt. That way I could drill the holes for the screws through both jaws at the same time. It is made up of three pieces of wood. I had to glue two of them together before I could cut the dados that create the square dog holes. 









Then I used my TS sled and a piece of scrap to make the cut taper, that way my dogs in the jaw would lean three degrees toward the ones in the bench.









You can see how the dado gets deeper in this picture.









Here you can see where I used a chisel to cut the little area for the head of the dog.









Then I glued the two together.









I don't have any pictures of it but I taped the front and back jaws together then drilled the holes for the screws all the way through both. Then I installed the receiver nuts. This is were I had to put the instruction down and just make it work. You can see how the nuts are half way covering the dado that receives the tenon on the top.









I cut the first pocket then marked where the screw hits the top.









Here is how it ended up.

















When all that was done I glued the skirt on.









When I made the skirt I left it above the top on purpose but I didn't mean to leave this much.









I really enjoyed getting the skirt down flush even-though it was a lot of work. I was actually sore from it the next day.









Levi felt sorry for me and gave me a brake.









I then used this stick with sandpaper glued to it to brake the edges of all the dog holes.









I cut the thumbnail pattern on the front jaw and did the final sanding on the top.









I think I have made this post long enough. I will try to post another one over the weekend.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Installing the end vise*
> 
> Well work picked up for a while so I haven't had time to post any progress till now. In this post I will show what I had to do to get the Veritas Twin-Screw vise mounted. I originally was planning on using the Lie-Nielsen Twin-Screw vise but had to change when I realized the dog holes would interfere with the chain. The biggest issue with the change was that the instructions for the Veritas vise said you needed to have 1-1/2" of clearance from the bottom of the top for the receiver nuts to mount in the skirt. When I did the math it would mean that my skirt would have to be 7" tall. That would have been a problem if I hadn't already made the skirt 5-3/4". So I had to cut a grove on the under side of my top along with a couple of pockets in the end to receive the two nuts.
> 
> ...


wow that looks strong as hell..good job


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Installing the end vise*
> 
> Well work picked up for a while so I haven't had time to post any progress till now. In this post I will show what I had to do to get the Veritas Twin-Screw vise mounted. I originally was planning on using the Lie-Nielsen Twin-Screw vise but had to change when I realized the dog holes would interfere with the chain. The biggest issue with the change was that the instructions for the Veritas vise said you needed to have 1-1/2" of clearance from the bottom of the top for the receiver nuts to mount in the skirt. When I did the math it would mean that my skirt would have to be 7" tall. That would have been a problem if I hadn't already made the skirt 5-3/4". So I had to cut a grove on the under side of my top along with a couple of pockets in the end to receive the two nuts.
> 
> ...


looking good sofare
thank´s for sharing a very niice picturebook 

Dennis


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Installing the end vise*
> 
> Well work picked up for a while so I haven't had time to post any progress till now. In this post I will show what I had to do to get the Veritas Twin-Screw vise mounted. I originally was planning on using the Lie-Nielsen Twin-Screw vise but had to change when I realized the dog holes would interfere with the chain. The biggest issue with the change was that the instructions for the Veritas vise said you needed to have 1-1/2" of clearance from the bottom of the top for the receiver nuts to mount in the skirt. When I did the math it would mean that my skirt would have to be 7" tall. That would have been a problem if I hadn't already made the skirt 5-3/4". So I had to cut a grove on the under side of my top along with a couple of pockets in the end to receive the two nuts.
> 
> ...


It looks great. You've given me some good ideas.


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Finished*

I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


I'm envious. Very nice shop addition. That should be around for quite a while.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


Clay, that's freakin awesome. Just beautiful. Now that it's over, what would you have done differently? Also, how quickly can you make me one?!!!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


Beautiful workbench,
In that light and with that bench you will love that place.
Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## ClayOrtiz (Jan 1, 2010)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


Thanks guys. At this point I wouldn't change anything I am really happy with the way it turned out. Maybe after I use it a while I will find something I would do different. I hope this is the last one of these I have to build! lol!


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


Congrats. Very nice job. Following the construction in your blog almost gives me a sense of accomplishment. It must be particularly gratifying to have your son's help. If he inherits the bench someday, he'll be certain to treasure it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

ClayOrtiz said:


> *Finished*
> 
> I'm not completely finished because I haven't installed the second vise yet. I had the vise and was all set to install it, after I put the finish on the top. But when I pulled everything out of the box and started the layout process I noticed how bad the quality was on this vise. I definitely did not get what I paid for with this thing. I was going to have to remove a lot of material out of the top in order get the rear jaw flush with the skirt. So I just couldn't bring myself to start cutting, when I couldn't be certain that I would be happy with the end result. I am going to call it done for now. I'm just ready to use it. Here are a few pictures of how everything ended up.


That is real nice Clay.


----------

